# what finish for walnut veneer mdf



## peterleyton (26 Nov 2011)

Hi all,

Im building a Tv unit and side board in walnut veneer mdf. What kind of finish can anyone recommend for walnut. Im thinking of spraying shellac but dont know where to get shellac for sprayer is there a such a thing.....any help much appreciated.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## geertswaans (26 Nov 2011)

i did it with bees wax, 5 coats. looks good but not with mcuh dept.


----------



## jimmy rivers (16 Dec 2011)

Walnut comes up lovely with Osmo Polyx Hard Wax Oil. A simple and forgiving finish to apply (by hand).

http://www.osmouk.com/previewpage.cfm?b ... 7&page=116


Cheers Jim


----------



## Oryxdesign (16 Dec 2011)

It's even nicer with Surfix, slightly darker than Osmo and more cost effective.


----------



## wisno (14 Jan 2012)

You can spray shellac.

What you need to do is thin in in the proper viscosity.

http://www.wisnofurniturefinishing.com/2011/04/spraying-shellac.html


Thanks and good luck

wisno


----------



## MickCheese (14 Jan 2012)

wisno":25rqv0jw said:


> You can spray shellac.
> 
> What you need to do is thin in in the proper viscosity.
> 
> ...



Interesting Web site.

Mick


----------

